# Upload RPL Project Report



## ExpatOnTheRoad (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all

I applied for ACS skills assessment. I got an email from Skills Assessment team that because of non-ICT degree, I would have to go ahead with the RPL route.

There was a link to pay additional 50 AUD using the Credit Card. However, there was no link provided to upload the filled in ACS Project Report form. Can someone please advise where to upload the ACS Project Report ?? Or, do I attach the report in the reply back to the email that the notice came from ??

Hoping for an urgent reply.

Thanks
Vishal


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vishal, 

I'd suggest to send back the project report via email.


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

You mail back the RPL .
I did the same in my case.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Vishal / HashtagPR..

I am in same situation as yours . Need to submit RPL for ICT Business Analyst 261111 in next 3 weeks.. Today paid money through card..

Can you pls advise..
1)How and from where you downloaded the RPL format.. In the ACS site the link and the document when I am trying to download , it is coming in some .odt format.. opensource..
Do you know any other alternative to download in word format..?

2)Do you need to change or update any detail in your online application to transfer from general application to RPL application..or is it fine to just pay the additional 50 AUD and submit the report..

3)The completed report should be send through email or uploaded in ACS site.. should it be in normal word format or converted to PDF file..

As you all been to that process requesting your valuable inputs.

Thanks in advance..!

Best regards..
NitinK


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

nitink said:


> Hi Vishal / HashtagPR..
> 
> I am in same situation as yours . Need to submit RPL for ICT Business Analyst 261111 in next 3 weeks.. Today paid money through card..
> 
> ...



Hi Nitin,

1. I was sent the .odt file by the ACS assessor asking me to submit an RPL.
Its the same template thats available in the website.
I think you download it and change the extn to .doc/.docx.
Thats all i did i remember


2. Need to update your details online only.
Only details i updated was changing my review submittion to RPL submission.
REst there is no change.

3. I directly sent my filled RPL to the assessor through mail and paid the amount online.
In your case i guess you can download the template, fill it and directly submit it only and pay the fee.


Suggest you mail ACS/call them and clarify the same before re-submitting for review through RPL.

P.S: In my case, i had to resubmit the application 2 times( last time RPL type) before i got the assessment completed successfully.


All the best!


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Really amazing to see how we overlook the requirements. ACS website clearly tells that in case of non-ICT education, one needs to submit RPL report. 

Making one good RPL report is at least 2-3 weeks' task with around 4-5 hours every day. Take the format from the ACS website and ensure you complete all the sections.


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

chdboy said:


> Really amazing to see how we overlook the requirements. ACS website clearly tells that in case of non-ICT education, one needs to submit RPL report.
> 
> Making one good RPL report is at least 2-3 weeks' task with around 4-5 hours every day. Take the format from the ACS website and ensure you complete all the sections.



Well, in my case wasnt easy to conclude if my non-IT Graduation and IT experience years was enough to get an assessment!
Even after submitting an RPL my 6 years of relevant IT experience was deducted
So pretty ambiguous ACS is!


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

HI HashtagPR / CHD guy..

Thanks for your responses and appreciate your time..!

Well as Hash mentioned , i too didnt thought that i will need to undertake RPL route owing to 12+ years IT Business Analyst experience.. now anyway have got the feedback to take RPL route , no other option.. so started with same.. to complete and submit by mid march 

HashtahPR..
Thanks for the input on RPL template and form..will follow the steps as advised by you..
I am still not sure how do i change the route to RPL time as I have already paid the money and received acknowledgement too from the assessing officer on email.. so atleast that intimation is secured..

I couldn't relate your line.. would be great if you can can share your views..
//P.S: In my case, i had to resubmit the application 2 times( last time RPL type) before i got the assessment completed successfully. //

Under which ACS category you applied for ? or was it Business Analyst ICT.. 

One more query I have is with regards to my MBA degree.. and the points related to my graduation / and post graduation points.. i hope dont need to re-evaluate with any other agency.. I believe RPL is only for validating the ICT experience with related to degree . 

Is my understanding correct ?

Awaiting your feedback..

Best regards..
Nitin


----------



## ExpatOnTheRoad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Hi*



chdboy said:


> Really amazing to see how we overlook the requirements. ACS website clearly tells that in case of non-ICT education, one needs to submit RPL report.
> 
> Making one good RPL report is at least 2-3 weeks' task with around 4-5 hours every day. Take the format from the ACS website and ensure you complete all the sections.


Hi chdboy

I have a non-ICT RPL assessment from ACS. Needless to say, the RPL assessment requires 6 years of related experience. Can I claim those 6 years for 10 points in my EOI ?? 

I'm asking this as the assessment from ACS has put the assessment date after deducting 5 years and I'm quite confused around claiming points for 6 years relevant experience.

Hoping for a quick reply.

cheers


----------



## ExpatOnTheRoad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Hi*



hashtagPR said:


> Well, in my case wasnt easy to conclude if my non-IT Graduation and IT experience years was enough to get an assessment!
> Even after submitting an RPL my 6 years of relevant IT experience was deducted
> So pretty ambiguous ACS is!


Did you claim points for 6 years of IT experience (the one deducted by ACS).

Im travelling in the same boat.

Any reply would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

nitink said:


> HI HashtagPR / CHD guy..
> 
> Thanks for your responses and appreciate your time..!
> 
> ...




Hi Nitin,

Sorry for the late response! 
i submitted the application once..later was told to take the RPl route by the ACS case officer only..so if you've already paid in the non-RPL route..that alright..the officer might tell you the same or drop him a mail.


i applied as an Analyat Programmer.
Even with MBA, if your job falls under the ACS catagory, then you neednt get it evaluated by any other agency.


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,
I have ended up in the same situation..
I applied for ACS verification, and received an email back from them:

"Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to an RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning). 
"
I think this is because my engineering degree is 'Industrial & Production Engg'. 

I have another 30 days to apply under RPL category and have two questions now:

1. Which body can verify my degree?
2. If i go via RPL route, will ACS deduct few years from my total work experience - as they jave not verified my education details?
3. To get points for education (Bachelor degree - 15 points), i will have to get it verified from someone, please correct?


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

ExpatOnTheRoad said:


> Did you claim points for 6 years of IT experience (the one deducted by ACS).
> 
> Im travelling in the same boat.
> 
> ...


The very purpose of deducting 6 years by ACS is that you can not claim those points. Out of 6 years - 4 years of your experience are assumed equivalent to you completing a degree in ICT stream + 2 years are standard deduction by ACS for overseas degree. If you claim points for these 6 years while filing your application - your application will get rejected by your case officer as your ACS certificate will state differently.


----------



## engrmkchow (Sep 9, 2015)

*RPL Need for analyst programmer*

That will be a great help..if you send me a RPL copy for analyst programmer to engrmkchow >>> yahoo.com.sg


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

engrmkchow said:


> That will be a great help..if you send me a RPL copy for analyst programmer to engrmkchow >>> yahoo.com.sg


Hi, Can you please share the rpl for analyst programmer (removing all personal info) and send it to my mail id *<SNIP>*. I hope someone whould have helped you that time when you posted above.

*Please don't put personal information in your posts - see Rule 4 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------

